# Phone does not charge, help!



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a little problem here.
Well, my Droid Incredible 2 does not want to charge, i have it plugged in to my laptop using the OEM charger and OEM battery. I'm using the EasyTether to give my laptop internet and every now and then I check my phone, but every time I check it, the battery decreases. I dont know what to do, The only way I can charge my phone is by turning it off and charging it, help?
I'm not sure if its a hardware or software problem, but im willing to try wiping everything or flashing a new kernel or ROM.
Right now I'm using the latest CM7 nightly and stock CM kernel.
If you need any more information, just ask.
Help please!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

By default, the USB connection charges at a slower rate (~300-450mA because most USB ports have 500mA max) where the A/C charger is 900-1000mA. This means that you are using more power than the phone is taking in because it is on USB charge mode. There is a mode for USB Fast Charge that can be built into the kernel to allow for the phone to default to fast charge regardless of A/C or USB, but I don't know of any that support it. You may have to try to find one that does or switch to a wireless tether and charge with a 12v charger that identifies as A/C so it charges high power. The HTC and Verizon ones should do that.


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

abqnm said:


> By default, the USB connection charges at a slower rate (~300-450mA because most USB ports have 500mA max) where the A/C charger is 900-1000mA. This means that you are using more power than the phone is taking in because it is on USB charge mode. There is a mode for USB Fast Charge that can be built into the kernel to allow for the phone to default to fast charge regardless of A/C or USB, but I don't know of any that support it. You may have to try to find one that does or switch to a wireless tether and charge with a 12v charger that identifies as A/C so it charges high power. The HTC and Verizon ones should do that.


Wow, sorry um so late, but thanks for the information, I hope there are some kernels made so that it supports ICS (currently on it) and fast battery charging. Thanks again








Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

